# Dumbo babies born! Reserve list now started. Los Angeles, CA



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

*The babies are a day old in this photo*

Our pregnant rescue gave birth to eight healthy, beautiful babies. They are only one week old at the moment, but are growing bigger every day! I am taking pre-reservations. The doe is Russian Blue Point Siamese dumbo and the buck is Agouti dumbo. Half the litter appears to be either Agouti or Black, and the other half is probably going to be Siamese with markings. I can't be certain yet. If you are interested in pre-reserving a baby or two, or three Grin, please visit the rescue's website, read the adoption info, and fill out a reservation form.
Thank you!
Rockstar Rats
www.rockstarrats.com


----------

